# The Science Thread



## Tarvos (Oct 26, 2010)

Itt we talk about new scientific developments, thesis, journal articles, etc, scientific theories, and all things related to science.

PS THIS IS NOT A HOMEWORK HELP THREAD.

Please chip in, new scientists of TCOD. Every article I read now is one I don't have to read later.

I'll start this off by mentioning that I'm currently reading the Blind Watchmaker by Richard Dawkins.

Are there any other public science books that are as good as his? Preferably on a different subject than evolutionary biology (I know that's popular but I want a physicist's perspective, or a chemist's or something)

Have you read anything good lately?

(I am particularly expecting natural scientists to chip in)


----------



## Eloi (Oct 26, 2010)

In the field of linguistics, The Unfolding of Language by Guy Deutscher: An Evolutionary Tour Of Mankind's Greatest Invention was very well-written, tho' it will same very basic to those already experienced in the field, it uses conventions of a story (i.e. giving you reasons to care about linguistics, building up to an exciting conclusion after setting up seemingly unrelated conclusion (he does this every chapter and for the entire book), and its a highly enjoyable primer on the subject.


----------



## Zuu (Oct 26, 2010)

I love linguistics, I might have to check that out. 

I'm not sure this is quite in the vein of what you're looking for, Watershed, but Asimov wrote a "guide" if you will called _Understanding Physics_ that I found quite informational and entertaining.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 26, 2010)

You should read _The Meme Machine_ by Susan Blackmore. It's essentially an introduction to memetics and all that jazz, and it's a really interesting read. 

I read a paper about cats with Klinefelter's syndrome the other day. It was kind of cool except for the part where I was being forced to do it for university. :(


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 26, 2010)

Zuu said:


> I love linguistics, I might have to check that out.
> 
> I'm not sure this is quite in the vein of what you're looking for, Watershed, but Asimov wrote a "guide" if you will called _Understanding Physics_ that I found quite informational and entertaining.


Asimov... I've never read any of his work. I know Dawkins mentions him quite a few times.

Memetics... I think I have had enough of it for a while, thanks to Dawkins' Selfish gene...


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been reading classic papers lately. A Structure for Deoxyribose Nucleic Acid, The Evolution of Altruistic Behaviour, that sort of thing.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 26, 2010)

Whats that, Watson and Crick?


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 27, 2010)

Watershed said:


> Asimov... I've never read any of his work. I know Dawkins mentions him quite a few times.
> 
> Memetics... I think I have had enough of it for a while, thanks to Dawkins' Selfish gene...


Dawkins doesn't go far enough! Blackmore properly explores the idea and whatnot, it's quite interesting.


----------

